# IPO or other like-sport clubs in the Netherlands?



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Thinking about relocating after school next year, but I want to know where the 'meat' is so to speak. I'd love any websites or help looking around, contacts would be nice. 

IPO preferred but Ringsports welcome too!
Thanks guys~


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

KNPV is where it's at in the Netherlands... 

http://www.knpv.nl


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Email http://www.wantijdobermann.nl/ for info on a nice club outside of Dordrecht. All breeds welcome, but GSDs are most prevalent. Very good helper work and friendly club atmosphere.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.nbg-hondensport.nl/

An overall organisation for IPO clubs, with contact info of clubs. Also search for kennelclubs, they also list ipo clubs. Hardly any ringsports here, only mondio (1 club i believe). Further of course KNPV clubs


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

IPO club outside of Rotterdam. Will look for contact info.

Very open and welcoming club.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> IPO club outside of Rotterdam. Will look for contact info.
> 
> Very open and welcoming club.


In Utrect right? Ya, good club.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Erynn Lucas said:


> In Utrect right? Ya, good club.


I hope not, I live and train in Rotterdam...Utrecht is a 2 hour drive from here!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I hope not, I live and train in Rotterdam...Utrecht is a 2 hour drive from here!


Only in Europe is a two hour drive considered far.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys for all the info this is a big help. I knew about KNPV, would love to check that out too but only after I had my footing over there or more contacts. Do we know what the breeder situation is like over there? I'd be moving solo/a la dogless not including my current GSD who I don't know if I'll be trialing with. I'm very much in the tiptoe stage of checking things out. I know the Netherlands put out some great dogs. Wouldn't be opposed to breeders nearby in Germany either. 

And yes haha, a two hour drive sounds amazing to me. Compared to everywhere else I've lived that sounds like heaven!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want IPO, move to Belgium instead.. I can hook you up.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol thanks Britney, I'll hold you to that offer! My first pick right now ideally is the Netherlands, but at this point nothing is set in stone.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I hope not, I live and train in Rotterdam...Utrecht is a 2 hour drive from here!


1hr from you, i am 2 hrs from you


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Alice,

I am thinking of the IPO club that trains off the interstate, in between Rotterdam and Roosendaal (where I lived).


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Sue DiCero said:


> Alice,
> 
> I am thinking of the IPO club that trains off the interstate, in between Rotterdam and Roosendaal (where I lived).


I'm trying to think of one that is near the interstate, only club I know to be located near the interstate is ours :lol: 

You didn't live that far away from me! Will go for a look and see if I can find IPO clubs here in my area, I know there is one located 5 minutes away from club, also one located 10 minutes from my house, in Dordrecht. I just don't really know if they are any good :???: 

Was the club located more towards Rotterdam or more towards Roosendaal/Breda?


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Do we know where a good 'home base' location would be for someone like me into dog sports and moving to the area? As in, clubs and variety. IPO and/or KNPV? Both? 

I'd love some town names to check out. Also, if anyone from the US has moved to the Netherlands before and stayed well past their visa, how did you guys do it? Residence permit? /idea tossing


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

more towards Breda.

I was coming from the direction of the train station in Roosendaal. Lived at Hotel Central for a year


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Lindzey,

I was there for work. Not sure.

Loved the Breda and Roosendaal area.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lindzey Wills said:


> Do we know where a good 'home base' location would be for someone like me into dog sports and moving to the area? As in, clubs and variety. IPO and/or KNPV? Both?
> 
> I'd love some town names to check out. Also, if anyone from the US has moved to the Netherlands before and stayed well past their visa, how did you guys do it? Residence permit? /idea tossing


Not sure about how wide spread IPO is over here, will have to look into that but as far as KNPV goes, i can safely say that whereever you decide to put up roots in the netherlands, you will never be more then 30 minutes to maximum an hour (and that is reallllly stretching it) from a KNPV training club.  

In my area alone, taking a 25 km stretch around, I have at least 10 clubs for KNPV.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Alice,
I'm sure all the north Americans on here are jealous. 10 clubs within 25 km?
I'm lucky, within 25 km I have 2 IPO clubs. Normally I drive about 30 km for my own club training, last week I drove about 100 km just to WATCH a tracking trial.
And, of course, last year I took my vacation and drove roughly 4600 km round trip to trial my dog. It was an incredible vacation, I had fun, so did my training partner, and we'd do it again, but it would be so much nicer if it was 1% that distance.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Derek Milliken said:


> Alice,
> I'm sure all the north Americans on here are jealous. 10 clubs within 25 km?
> I'm lucky, within 25 km I have 2 IPO clubs. Normally I drive about 30 km for my own club training, last week I drove about 100 km just to WATCH a tracking trial.
> And, of course, last year I took my vacation and drove roughly 4600 km round trip to trial my dog. It was an incredible vacation, I had fun, so did my training partner, and we'd do it again, but it would be so much nicer if it was 1% that distance.


This is a teensy tiny country compared to the US. Within a 15 minute drive either way I have 4 KNPV clubs. I think there are 4 IPO clubs within 30 minute range. I think our country is about 300 KM from north to south and 200 KM for west to east :lol: I bet you guys have cities bigger than that! :lol:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

our club in Budapest is about 45 minutes, at most, from house. New bridge helps - get to go around Budapest, instead of through.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> Alice,
> I'm sure all the north Americans on here are jealous. 10 clubs within 25 km?
> I'm lucky, within 25 km I have 2 IPO clubs. Normally I drive about 30 km for my own club training, last week I drove about 100 km just to WATCH a tracking trial.
> And, of course, last year I took my vacation and drove roughly 4600 km round trip to trial my dog. It was an incredible vacation, I had fun, so did my training partner, and we'd do it again, but it would be so much nicer if it was 1% that distance.


Alice lives in the west of Holland, most crowed& cities. I live in the north east, a few cities, mostly country side. The nearest KNPv club is a10 min drive, i know about 2 within a 25 min drive and if I widen the circle there are even more. For IPO clubs about the same i guess, but can look it up. Alice lives about a 2hr drive from me, i am in Germany in an hour, Belgium in about 2,5 hr. 

We are a VERY little country ;-), i think you have counties which are bigger as our country...to give you an idea i attached the map of holland. I live at the red dot A, Alice lives in Rotterdam.


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Alice lives in the west of Holland, most crowed& cities. I live in the north east, a few cities, mostly country side. The nearest KNPv club is a10 min drive, i know about 2 within a 25 min drive and if I widen the circle there are even more. For IPO clubs about the same i guess, but can look it up. Alice lives about a 2hr drive from me, i am in Germany in an hour, Belgium in about 2,5 hr.
> 
> We are a VERY little country ;-), i think you have counties which are bigger as our country...to give you an idea i attached the map of holland. I live at the red dot A, Alice lives in Rotterdam.


Living next door to Alice


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

jan reuvekamp said:


> Living next door to Alice



:lol: Isn't life great!


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

That is insane, I'm wallowing in my jealousy at this very moment lol. Rotterdam is my center of interest right now, simply because the city environment seems more familiar and a good place to get my bearings at first. I'm shocked to hear how many KNPV clubs are in that area though, the closest IPO club from where I'm sitting is seven/eight hours away depending on traffic. And KNPV is definitely something I want to jump into when I obtain a dog for it, my current GSD has missed so much in the experience ring simply because of how far we've been from clubs since moving. It kills me but it is what it is. Everyone commenting here has been very helpful!

I'm still researching legalities of living in the Netherlands long term, and so far a residence permit sounds like my bag. Not going to lie, some of it is quite confusing but by the time I'm ready to go I'm sure I'll have all my i's dotted and t's crossed. I'll have my passport later this year, and I go to school in Missouri this coming January. I guess from there it's all about saving saving saving! I foresee instant noodle in my dietary future


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> Alice,
> I'm sure all the north Americans on here are jealous....


This north American is jealous FOR SURE!!! =P~=P~=P~:lol:


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Lindzey Wills said:


> That is insane, I'm wallowing in my jealousy at this very moment lol. Rotterdam is my center of interest right now, simply because the city environment seems more familiar and a good place to get my bearings at first. I'm shocked to hear how many KNPV clubs are in that area though, the closest IPO club from where I'm sitting is seven/eight hours away depending on traffic. And KNPV is definitely something I want to jump into when I obtain a dog for it, my current GSD has missed so much in the experience ring simply because of how far we've been from clubs since moving. It kills me but it is what it is. Everyone commenting here has been very helpful!
> 
> I'm still researching legalities of living in the Netherlands long term, and so far a residence permit sounds like my bag. Not going to lie, some of it is quite confusing but by the time I'm ready to go I'm sure I'll have all my i's dotted and t's crossed. I'll have my passport later this year, and I go to school in Missouri this coming January. I guess from there it's all about saving saving saving! I foresee instant noodle in my dietary future



I would live in Rotterdam. Such a fun city!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Erynn Lucas said:


> I would live in Rotterdam. Such a fun city!


This hurts for someone from Amsterdam, like me.:-o:-o
Hahah:-\":-D:-D :wink: 

Dick


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Erynn Lucas said:


> I would live in Rotterdam. Such a fun city!


:-o Trust me, been there, done the whole Rotterdam thing...not impressed! Amsterdam would be much more enjoyable but maybe thats because I live right next to Rotterdam...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> This hurts for someone from Amsterdam, like me.:-o:-o
> Hahah:-\":-D:-D :wink:
> 
> Dick


Amsterdam rules! well right after Dalkeith but still, its rules 2nd place :grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> Only in Europe is a two hour drive considered far.


We are not seasoned travellers - each country is so small it could probably fit into a State in the USA.

What makes it so special, we have to show our passports to enter another European Country. Imagine what that thrilled me when I left the Island of GB to have to take my passport to maybe go out for dinner somewhere.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> We are not seasoned travellers - each country is so small it could probably fit into a State in the USA.
> 
> What makes it so special, we have to show our passports to enter another European Country. Imagine what that thrilled me when I left the Island of GB to have to take my passport to maybe go out for dinner somewhere.


is that a more recent thing? I was under the impression that travel between most European countries was not really monitored, probably wrongly, i admit...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It was always monitored until recently. 

We travelled to Germany, near the border, to do some shopping, as frequently, the dogs identitiy cards were examined, ours not. We could have been highly suspective criminals 

I shall never forget this :-o


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

That's amusing! I bet it would get pretty annoying, just trying to go out for a drive and having to whip out your passport :-D

Would Amsterdam be more busy/crowded/expensive compared to Rotterdam? Or about the same?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lindzey Wills said:


> That's amusing! I bet it would get pretty annoying, just trying to go out for a drive and having to whip out your passport :-D
> 
> Would Amsterdam be more busy/crowded/expensive compared to Rotterdam? Or about the same?


I would say the same but Amsterdam has more history and more interesting places to visit. Traffic wise tho, they are both an immensely huge pain the ass!


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I would say the same but Amsterdam has more history and more interesting places to visit. Traffic wise tho, they are both an immensely huge pain the ass!


Good to know! Thanks for the pointers, every little bit helps. 

Another question for anyone who might know, is this site a reputable source for information? I've never heard of it before, but it seems to have quite a bit of information on the required living and working permits I would need to stay in the country long term. Google is a beautiful thing...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

It is the official site of the munipical of amsterdam, so yes it must be a good source.


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh okay cool, I didn't catch that eep 
Thanks again!


----------

